# Octo-mom for '09...



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I made this costume with a receiving blanket for the "baby sling", baby dolls from Dollar Tree, Witch wig, and a LOT of extra lipstick and pouting for a few hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's scary!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Haha! Thanks! I was harrassed by the paparrazi all night...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lord o mighty!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm slightly disturbed now.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I have a drawing similar to that, but was told at the time it was too soon to share it with others...but I like yours better. Maybe instead of the baby sling, you could have a baby bottle jacket with the babies hanging off that.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Now that is Funny!!
Great Job!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I'm slightly disturbed now.


Only slightly? I guess I didn't do it right then...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Baby bottle jacket = crazy nasty funny!

Thanks, Restless! We had some pretty good costumes at our party, so I'm glad mine was cheap and yet... effective


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love it! You look great.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

octomom is scary!!! Great costume, you nailed the look!

What I think disturbs me the most about octomom is that she has so many kids its like she thinks of them as pets to collect, like a crazy cat lady, and she wants to look like angelina jolie. Truth is weirder than fiction indeed.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think I read on here about the Octo-mom breakfast at Denny's. It comes with eight eggs, no sausage, and everyone else in the restaurant has to pay for it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

scareme said:


> I think I read on here about the Octo-mom breakfast at Denny's. It comes with eight eggs, no sausage, and everyone else in the restaurant has to pay for it.


your so silly scare me but it sounds like the truth .. the costume is freakin funny


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey thanks, you guys! I'm glad you like it! Love the "breakfast at Denny's", scareme... I'm going to remember that one for later


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh! and the crazy cat lady! Hahaha!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great costume.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Too funny!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL that is hilarious good job! Did you glue the babies to your costume?


----------

